# 2012+ Beetles at SOWO 2013?



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Who's bringing their Beetles to SOWO 2013? I'll be there for sure, already booked a cabin.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## KNEWBUG (Sep 13, 2011)

*What is SOWO 2013?????*



drtechy said:


> Who's bringing their Beetles to SOWO 2013? I'll be there for sure, already booked a cabin.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk



What and where is SOWO 2013???



Thanks,

KNEWBUG


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

KNEWBUG said:


> What and where is SOWO 2013???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is a link and search sowo 2012 or earlier on YouTube and you'll see what its about. Great town, great times with fellow dubbers.

http://southernworthersee.com

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Just checked out the link........ might have to do this event. Looks fun.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Allie and I will be there with our Beetle. We managed to get in on the main show registration before it was full

-Wes


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> Allie and I will be there with our Beetle. We managed to get in on the main show registration before it was full
> 
> -Wes


Wait a minute, when did they have registration? I've been watching the site since last years and they never posted it as far as I saw. 

FYI if you haven't booked a place to stay you better get on it everything is filling up.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up. Gonna hop on it.......


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Wait a minute, when did they have registration? I've been watching the site since last years and they never posted it as far as I saw.
> 
> FYI if you haven't booked a place to stay you better get on it everything is filling up.
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Pre-registration closed on Nov 30th for the main event field. They will have registration for the other fields open the Saturday of the event, according to the facebook page. In the past, it is my understanding that just the cars in the main event field were judged for awards. Well, since those 1500 spots went in less than a week the judging will also take place in the other original event too.

I booked a place the day I registered for the show back in November. At that time The Helendorf Inn only had 3 other rooms available haha... 

This will be my first year there. Im pretty excited. We already have the whole trip down planned also. 

-Wes


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Yea I think I registered but I don't remember. I plan on being at the show and drunk all weekend.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Registered the Beetle and booked a dope condo that backs up to the creek. My goal is to have my car done  by my birthday at the end of April. I cannot wait.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

kaitisland said:


> Registered the Beetle and booked a dope condo that backs up to the creek. My goal is to have my car done  by my birthday at the end of April. I cannot wait.


Well you have a good time frame. I am in the same boat. I will have to say good luck.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I shall be there


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

kaitisland said:


> Registered the Beetle and booked a dope condo that backs up to the creek. My goal is to have my car done  by my birthday at the end of April. I cannot wait.


plans for your beetle?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm not sure if I can make it this year, but we'll see


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

We are going.. Taking the wife's bagged turbo.. Should be meeting up with the Cardy's along the way


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

ASE82 said:


> We are going.. Taking the wife's bagged turbo.. Should be meeting up with the Cardy's along the way


Thats right!


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Stoked. Anyone wanna get a mini beetle meet going on? 

My car will most likely be at the forge tent this year. Great dudes.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> Stoked. Anyone wanna get a mini beetle meet going on?


I think it'd be cool

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

If I decide to move the car over the weekend that would be cool.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bump, so we gonna try and do a meet down at sowo?

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

We would be down.. :wave: ^^^^^^


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm already down. How bout we crash the SoWo MKV GTG and cruise in together at the same time hahahaha


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> I'm already down. How bout we crash the SoWo MKV GTG and cruise in together at the same time hahahaha


Now this is a good idea

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Helen, Ga?!? Hell yeah I'll be there I love that little town.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

ASE82 said:


> We would be down.. :wave: ^^^^^^


We "might" be down. I guess it depends on the time and day. If pre-registered for the main field, our cars have to be on show grounds from Friday until the show ends Sat.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

TJClover said:


> We "might" be down. I guess it depends on the time and day. If pre-registered for the main field, our cars have to be on show grounds from Friday until the show ends Sat.


this right here...our car will prob be unavailable


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> this right here...our car will prob be unavailable


Well aren't you guys special lmao, but seriously how did you get on the main show? I checked that website religiously and one day it wasn't opened yet and the next day registrations were closed already lol

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Someone posted the link in a thread here on Vortex. It took me to a ticketed site almost like I was paying for tickets to a show. That was in Oct. or Nov. if I remember right.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

TJClover said:


> Someone posted the link in a thread here on Vortex. It took me to a ticketed site almost like I was paying for tickets to a show. That was in Oct. or Nov. if I remember right.


Gotcha no big deal, wouldn't want my car just sitting there all weekend anyway with all those great mountain roads and TOD not far away. 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> I'm not sure if I can make it this year, but we'll see


edit: I'm for sure going now. Getting new wheels and coils within the next few weeks


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Well aren't you guys special lmao, but seriously how did you get on the main show? I checked that website religiously and one day it wasn't opened yet and the next day registrations were closed already lol
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


Yea registration for the main field filled up in less than 24hrs I believe.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

bump since this is around the corner. Are there any plans for a Beetle meet yet?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> bump since this is around the corner. Are there any plans for a Beetle meet yet?


I don't think so at this point, but I'm still down. We need to figure out where and when we can though. Does anyone know the area well enough to know a spot we can meet up at?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Is there any hotel rooms left for this show? I thought that everything was booked up? I would like to go if there is something available. I don't know the area at all and some of the hotels i checked into that had availability looked pretty far away.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> Is there any hotel rooms left for this show? I thought that everything was booked up? I would like to go if there is something available. I don't know the area at all and some of the hotels i checked into that had availability looked pretty far away.


I think almost everything is booked, but check the Ramada. It's at the end of the strip, a little far but still within a decent walking distance. I stayed there last year and booked it hella late.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I haven't even thought about a hotel yet, I need to get on that.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Well I did get a room on Main st. So I will out there as well. Can't wait for this! 

Any body going thru Kansas City or Saint Louis via I70 on the way out? Maybe meet up?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> Well I did get a room on Main st. So I will out there as well. Can't wait for this!
> 
> Any body going thru Kansas City or Saint Louis via I70 on the way out? Maybe meet up?


I've got a couple of cars leaving out of st. Louis, where you coming from?


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

drtechy said:


> I've got a couple of cars leaving out of st. Louis, where you coming from?


I will be coming from Denver. I will be staying the night at Lake of the Ozark and heading out in the morning from there.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> I will be coming from Denver. I will be staying the night at Lake of the Ozark and heading out in the morning from there.


You leaving Thursday or Friday morning from the lake? We haven't finalized our plans yet


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

I was planning on leaving Denver Wednesday and then the lake on Thursday or Friday. Is there a lot to do there on Friday?


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

So, all of you that are going, are you driving your cars there or renting cars while your there?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> I was planning on leaving Denver Wednesday and then the lake on Thursday or Friday. Is there a lot to do there on Friday?


Yea there's stuff going on Friday night there. Plus anyone who is showing on the main field has to get their car parked by friday night at 10.

When we get a little closer to it we'll see if we can meet up in saint louis. 



Anthony_A said:


> So, all of you that are going, are you driving your cars there or renting cars while your there?


Driving down


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> Driving down


wow.. pretty cool. how far a drive is it for you? how are you protecting the front of the car?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> wow.. pretty cool. how far a drive is it for you? how are you protecting the front of the car?


About 10 hours, and masking tape the whole front end.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Yea there's stuff going on Friday night there. Plus anyone who is showing on the main field has to get their car parked by friday night at 10.
> 
> When we get a little closer to it we'll see if we can meet up in saint louis.
> 
> ...


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Anthony_A said:


> So, all of you that are going, are you driving your cars there or renting cars while your there?


22 hrs and 1500 miles each way for me. Glad I have a place to stay in the middle.


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

drtechy said:


> About 10 hours, and masking tape the whole front end.


wow.. awesome stuff guys.. maybe I'll join you next year. I was just a little late to the game.. I'd love to see pics of your beetle with masking tape all over the front end.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Anthony_A said:


> wow.. awesome stuff guys.. maybe I'll join you next year. I was just a little late to the game.. I'd love to see pics of your beetle with masking tape all over the front end.


Oh for sure I'll post pics. I have to come up with a funny design to do


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Schedule for SOWO is out!

http://southernworthersee.com/schedule/


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

We Omaha guys are leaving Wednesday and driving to Nashville and staying the night. That way we can enjoy the mountain drive in on Thursday.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> 22 hrs and 1500 miles each way for me. Glad I have a place to stay in the middle.


 Starting to finalize plans. We're leaving St. Louis at 3am on Friday the 17th. Not sure if you know when you're planning to roll through here but figured I'd let you know in case you want to meet up


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

uggh.. Wish I could make it this year...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Anthony_A said:


> uggh.. Wish I could make it this year...


 Look's like you're going to have to settle for Waterfest, July 20 and 21, at Raceway Park 
in Englishtown, N.J.. For specific info go to www.waterfest.net


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I plan on heading out wednesday night with the dfw group. Probably gonna try to crash on someones floor, otherwise I'm sleeping in my car lol


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

ridgemanron said:


> Look's like you're going to have to settle for Waterfest, July 20 and 21, at Raceway Park
> in Englishtown, N.J.. For specific info go to www.waterfest.net


 **** that place. I ended up with heat exhaustion (that has NEVER happened to me) 

Save up some money, book a hotel/motel and take the drive to H20i


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

GaryD87 said:


> **** that place. I ended up with head exhaustion (that has NEVER happened to me)
> 
> Save up some money, book a hotel/motel and take the drive to H20i


 LMFAO yea last year's Waterfest stunk! H2Oi is better if you're in that area of the country. Not sure which one I'll go to this year 

edit: actually there is one good thing about waterfest, you can get in as many runs on the drag strip as you want, no waiting!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Also is there gonna be a "Beetle meet" at the show? I'd like to do a photoshoot with all the other bugs


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Also is there gonna be a "Beetle meet" at the show? I'd like to do a photoshoot with all the other bugs


 Supposedly: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Presented-by-Lowered-Congress&highlight=sowo


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

drtechy said:


> Starting to finalize plans. We're leaving St. Louis at 3am on Friday the 17th. Not sure if you know when you're planning to roll through here but figured I'd let you know in case you want to meet up


 I think we are leaving on Thursday morning. If that changes I will let you know.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

10 days to go!!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Super Beetle will be there. Should be fun!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Super Beetle will be there. Should be fun!


did you guys finally get the engine build finished and that thing tuned making mad powa yet?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Just a few more days!! Send me a PM if you're going and want to add me on FB, I'd be a lot more likely to check that while I'm there than this :thumbup:

Also if anyone wants to do a photoshoot out there (aside from the Beetle group shoot) send me a PM too.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'll be there Saturday guys and maybe Sunday if I have enough fun. 

If you are bringing your Beetle, PM your cell number to me. I will make a list of cell numbers of users attending and send it out to everyone I get a PM from.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

jwcardy said:


> did you guys finally get the engine build finished and that thing tuned making mad powa yet?


Yes. Still waiting for dyno sheets from APR...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

3 days to go!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm heading out tomorrow! So excited!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> I'm heading out tomorrow! So excited!


Lucky bastard, I'm not leaving till Friday at like 3am. Still gotta detail the car too


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

We're leaving at 8pm tonight, getting there in the morning, where I will promptly pass out haha. I ended up getting a hotel outside of town, it was cheaper for 3 nights than the same place was for 1 night in Helen.


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

Leaving at 8-9pm tonight from Long Island, NY.

Safe travels everyone! Look for me at the Tuning Works booth! You guys are gonna **** your pants at some of the cars they're bringing. 

P.S. details for our meet up will be SOON.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

SOWO!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> SOWO!


Thats a lot of tape!


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks like SoWo going to be somewhat rained out. I'm definitely not going with a 50% chance of rain.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Looks like SoWo going to be somewhat rained out. I'm definitely not going with a 50% chance of rain.


Rain won't stop this show, not to mention its gorgeous here right now


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Great weather and lots of cars so far! Any word on the Beetle meet up? I get no service out there so once I leave my hotel I won't be able to find out unless I find someone there


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> Great weather and lots of cars so far! Any word on the Beetle meet up? I get no service out there so once I leave my hotel I won't be able to find out unless I find someone there


Haven't seen any yet. That guy gary said he's getting a spot reserved for it so I'm guessing we should see that?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

drtechy said:


> Rain won't stop this show, not to mention its gorgeous here right now


Oh no doubt, I'm just saying I don't do car shows and rain.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

stainlineho said:


> Oh no doubt, I'm just saying I don't do car shows and rain.


I'll laugh if it doesn't even rain and you miss this. Its only a 30% chance of rain


----------

